# Hornaby XTP VS TAP FPD Ammo



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

Would anyone here know the difference between the Hornaby XTP and TAP FPD ammo.You see,I live here in the Philippines and these are the both versions of Hornaby ammo they sell here.Which do you think is the better version?For your information,I'm getting them in 9MM.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Both rounds are essentially the same... except the TAP rounds come in a nickle case and use a flash suppressed powder to reduce muzzle flash.

TAP was developed for Law Enforcement and is used by many agencies with great success... especially with designated marksman (DM's) & dept. snipers . It stands for Tactical Application Police. FPD stands.. For Personal Defense.

Both are great rounds... I use .308 TAP (168 gr) exclusively in my Rem 700.









For HD/Carry I use Critical Defense FTX.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't know there was a Hornady rep on the board! Can you get us some deals?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hahaha... no, not a rep, too busy doing my full time & part time gigs. I do get pretty good LE discounts through local LE distributors.


----------

